# 2D oder 3D Monitor



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Ich soll mal für einen Freund hier im Forum fragen was ihr meint/besser ist.
Er möchte sich nähmlich ein neuen Monitor holen, er weiß aber nicht ws sich mehr lohnt, ein 2d oder 3d Monitor.
Was meint ihr?

Der Monitor soll nur 24 zoll haben.

Was lohnt sich mehr?

Zur info: Er will damit Zocken, Filme gucken, Inet...

Was meint ihr lohnt sich mehr?

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Zunächst mal fehlt das Kapital.
Dann die Art der Spiele die er zockt. 
Ist der Schwerpunkt das zocken?


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Nein, der Schwerpunkt ist: Zocken, Filme gucken, Inet...
Preis max: 220,-
Und er spielt alles.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht seine Hardware aus? Kommt die mit 3D klar?


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, passt alles, Nvidia 3d Vision Kompatibel.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Ich warne gleich mal vor. Die FPS brechen bis um die Häfte ein.

3D Vision-Kit ist vorhanden? 
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Monitor:

ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder (über dem Kapital):

BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Nein, er möchte nur wissen was sich mehr lohnt bzw cooler ist usw. Er würde sich dann auch so ein Set kaufen.
Er wollte nunr wissen ob 3D generell bei Monitoren sinn macht und ob es sich lohnt usw.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich gefragt, was er spielt, und welche Hardware vorhanden ist. 

Sinn macht es nur, wenn ein System mit ausreichender Leistung zur Verfügung steht. Gerade bei Crysis 2 oder Metro 2033 gehen die FPS in 3D schnell in den Keller.

Ob 3D "cool" ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Den einen gefällt es, den anderen eher weniger. Am besten ist ausprobieren. Bei Media Markt oder Saturn sind oftmals PCs mit 3D Vision zum testen aufgebaut.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab nen Acer GD245HQ und hab mit meiner graka crysis 2 aud 3d zocken können und kann sagen, es ist einfach  
also lohnen tut sich das und da Crysis 3 (es ist noch nicht offiziell angekündigt) wie vom hersteller gesagt nur in 3d erscheinen soll dann würde es sich lohnen allein schon deswegen 
weil die spielemacher immer mehr an 3d verdienen/lehrnen/anwenden und herausbringen 
Von mir, klare empfehlung


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Meinst du denn, es lohnt sich?


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

was hat er denn für eine Graka ?


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube auch eine Gtx 550 Ti


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

Oh die kommt mir bekannt vor aber wenn er damit auf 3D zocken will kommt er bei crysis nicht mit hin 
Da müsste er sich auch eine neue Graka zulegen.
PS: Wieso auch?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Uff, da wird die Karte wohl oder übel in einigen Spielen in die Knie gehen. 

Da macht es mehr Sinn, nur die 120Hz des Monitors zu nutzen.


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Ein anderer Freund von mir sagt er kann alle spiele in max. Settings spielen. Er hat ein Ati Hd Readon 4770. Geht das? Kann man das auch ausserhalb des Spieles höher stellen? Er hat sich auch ein 3D Monitor bestellt.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Uff, da wird die Karte wohl oder übel in einigen Spielen in die Knie gehen.
> 
> Da macht es mehr Sinn, nur die 120Hz des Monitors zu nutzen.


 

das war meine vorherige graka und die war wirklich schlecht : Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti im Test bei GameStar.de

wie gesagt da muss jmd. aufrüsten  


Wenn der nicht unbedingt auf HD (1920*1080) zockt kann er crysis gut spielen


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Freund von mir sagt er kann alle spiele in max. Settings spielen. Er hat ein Ati Hd Readon 4770. Geht das? Kann man das auch ausserhalb des Spieles höher stellen? Er hat sich auch ein 3D Monitor bestellt.



Du kannst Einstellungen im Treiber vornehmen. Alles @ max mit einer 4770?! Das glaub ich beim besten Willen nicht! Und wenn dann mit sehr niedriger Auflösung. Und das macht nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

naya wie gesagt nicht auf hd nur 1280*1024 =http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/pcie/1955635/radeon_hd_4770_im_test_p3.html


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Er spielt alle spiele auf Hd-Ready (1360x768) ohne ruckeln.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

wolfcreek2012 schrieb:


> naya wie gesagt nicht auf hd nur 1280*1024 =http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/pcie/1955635/radeon_hd_4770_im_test_p3.html



Er spricht aber nicht nur von Crysis.  Bei Metro geht dem Teil schnell die Luft aus.^^
Jetzt müssten wir natürlich nur wissen, was der TE mit "alle Spiele" genau meint.


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Bf3, Mw3,Crysis 2... usw.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Das mit BF3 kauf ich ihm nicht ab! 

Battlefield 3 Benchmarks: 11 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten im Test - Update mit Catalyst 11.11 Beta [Test des Tages] - radeon, battlefield 3, geforce

Eine HD5750 schafft gerade mal 24,3 FPS auf 1680x1050! Der fährt das Spiel sicher nicht @ max.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Das mit BF3 kauf ich ihm nicht ab!
> 
> Battlefield 3 Benchmarks: 11 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten im Test - Update mit Catalyst 11.11 Beta [Test des Tages] - radeon, battlefield 3, geforce
> 
> Eine HD5750 schafft gerade mal 24,3 FPS auf 1680x1050! Der fährt das Spiel sicher nicht @ max.


 
ebenfalls, um das hinzubekomm würden wasserkühlung und OC rufen (und da würden sich dann höchstarscheinlich noch rechenfehler einschleichen)...aber default...ne


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Bei ihm ist alles Ok, aber er stellt die max. Settings nur im Spiel ein.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Bei ihm ist alles Ok, aber er stellt die max. Settings nur im Spiel ein.


 
Das muss er mir zeigen. Wie kann das denn funktionieren, wenn teilweise meine HD5870 (+ AMD X6 1090T BE) in großen Gefechten schon so arg zu kämpfen hat?


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

vllt. hat er ja den GOLDEN CHIP erwischt 

Mein sys kann bf3 auf ultra vollkommen flüssig abspielen, um einen vergleich zu schaffen eine gts250 ist sogar schneller in manchen games.

PS: Dieses Thema kommt jetz eher der Kathegorie Grafikkarten näher als Monitore


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

> vllt. hat er ja den GOLDEN CHIP erwischt




Oder sich beim Namen seiner Grafikkarte "dezent" verlesen.  



> PS: Dieses Thema kommt jetz eher der Kathegorie Grafikkarten näher als Monitore


Jup! Leider ist nun mal das eine vom anderen abhängig.  

Mal sehen was der Kumpel vom TE zu 3D sagt. Empfindet ja jeder anders. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Oder sich beim Namen seiner Grafikkarte "dezent" verlesen.



  Wenn nicht kauf ich ihm die ab.

Also meine Meinung dazu ob er sich jetzt einen 3D Moni. kaufen soll oder nicht ist mit der Hardware ein klares nein die 120 Hz können ja nochnichtmal wiedergegeben werden also würde sich ein Kauf ohne neu Graka nicht lohnen da kann man dann auch einen "normalen" kaufen und er würde keinen Unterschied merken bei dem Ruckeln.

Da ich diese Graka auch mal hatte und einen 3D Moni. besitze kann ich sagen das sie zwar alles abgespielt hat aber nicht auf max settings.  (ich glaub das war alles auf medium und antialasing aus)


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

> Also meine Meinung dazu ob er sich jetzt einen 3D Moni. kaufen soll oder nicht ist mit der Hardware ein klares nein die 120 Hz können ja nochnichtmal wiedergegeben werden also würde sich ein Kauf ohne neu Graka nicht lohnen da kann man dann auch einen "normalen" kaufen und er würde keinen Unterschied merken bei dem Ruckeln.


Für 120Hz braucht man nicht 120FPS.  Solange der Monitor via Dual-DVI-D angeschlossen ist, hat er seine 120Hz.

Eine neue Grakka würde bei ihm aber auch Sinn machen.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

Ja neue Graka wär nicht schlecht


----------

